# 2 x female guinea pigs, 1 x neutered guinea pig



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

These lovely friendly piggies came in as rescues and my son fell in love with them. BUT he is stuggling to find the time for them all. He ideally wanted to keep the male as he is very attached to him but he needs a friend, hence a very successful intro with two young females. 

Alvin is the neutered male and he is a year old and he is agouti smooth coated.

Britney is a rosette sow, mainly white witch dark patch over eye. She is approx 4 months old.

Cally is a tri-coloured texel (so I am told) and is Britney's sister.

They are lovely piggies, Cally is slightly shy but getting better all the time. None have ever bitten or even tried. Alvin will sit on your lap for hours being cuddled. Britney is the joker of the three and she has us in stitches at her acrobatics.

I am not asking any money for the piggies themselves but would like to sell their cage which is HUGE and a week old. They have never lived outside and I would want them to be in a home where they will be part of the family. No exceptions there I'm afraid as they love human company.

We are based in Northants if you can offer a forever home.

PM me for pics.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Why not look on this site and see if there are any local rescues that can help with re-homing :thumbsup:

Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre

Local vets surgeries can also recommend reputable rescue people in your area


----------

